
Blue Angels 360° - gmays
http://www.gannett-cdn.com/360player/kr-player-1.2/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gannett-cdn.com%2F360videos%2FBLUE_ANGELS%2FBLUEANGELS1920x960xSHORT.mp4&config=video.xml&type=video&title=Experience+the+Blue+Angels+in+360-degree+video&desc=Climb+aboard+Blue+Angel+4+in+the+%22slot%22+position.+Situated+at+the+back+corner+of+the+Angels%27+signature+diamond+formation%2C+you%27ll+see+the+F%2FA-18+Hornets+flying+inches+from+each+other+as+they+execute+breathtaking+maneuvers.&splash=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gannett-cdn.com%2F360videos%2FBLUE_ANGELS%2FBLUEANGELSTHUMB.jpg&url_ios=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gannett-cdn.com%2F360videos%2FBLUE_ANGELS%2FBLUEANGELS1920x960xSHORT.mp4%7Chttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.gannett-cdn.com%2F360videos%2FBLUE_ANGELS%2FBLUEANGELSAUDIOxSHORT.mp3&config_ios=video.xml&src=vod
======
zaroth
Wow that is just incredible flying! Those formations are just unbelievably
tight. @ 6:00 -- just hanging out, flying upside down, and hundreds of MPH, 6"
from my buddies...

Is the guy in back just along for the ride? He does at least put his cell
phone away a couple minutes in!

